# giant shovel head today



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

caught fish all day on shad, cut and alive. Best day fishing in two years two doubles and over 400 lbs of cats


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats on a good days catch!!! those are nice...


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

So I wondered, do all you big cat guys release them or take them home for the freezer? Is it just the thrill of the chase, or do you enjoy eating them that much? Nothing politically charged in the question, everyone to his own needs and pleasures. Just curiosity. The biggest I ever caught was a comparatively meager 5 lb channel. Although I have caught a couple 40 lb halibut in Alaska (also considered meager by the locals who want 100+) - and those ARE good eating and about $15.00/lb in the stores. BTW that's a dead haul up from 80 feet. Thank G-d they don't give any fight.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome day!!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

zooks said:


> So I wondered, do all you big cat guys release them or take them home for the freezer? Is it just the thrill of the chase, or do you enjoy eating them that much? Nothing politically charged in the question, everyone to his own needs and pleasures. Just curiosity. The biggest I ever caught was a comparatively meager 5 lb channel. Although I have caught a couple 40 lb halibut in Alaska (also considered meager by the locals who want 100+) - and those ARE good eating and about $15.00/lb in the stores. BTW that's a dead haul up from 80 feet. Thank G-d they don't give any fight.






I think that most people release most catfish!! With the consumption advisory on the Ohio river and many other bodies of water, it wouldn't be crazy to keep all of them..I think the advisory is something like a meal a month or maybe less than that..


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

zooks said:


> So I wondered, do all you big cat guys release them or take them home for the freezer? Is it just the thrill of the chase, or do you enjoy eating them that much? Nothing politically charged in the question, everyone to his own needs and pleasures. Just curiosity. The biggest I ever caught was a comparatively meager 5 lb channel. Although I have caught a couple 40 lb halibut in Alaska (also considered meager by the locals who want 100+) - and those ARE good eating and about $15.00/lb in the stores. BTW that's a dead haul up from 80 feet. Thank G-d they don't give any fight.


the freak,in NETTER,S do enoff of that. the real sportsmen put,im back for the next sports men to enjoy. thanks to all those who catch and release.


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Great looking Flatty Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I was thinking of hitting the Ohio this weekend, totally going for sure now. 


Man what a blast that must have been, congrats!


----------



## JC Albright (Aug 27, 2011)

Great fish!!! What pool was u in?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

What a great day! hard to top that..


----------



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

I release all cats. I fish around Cincy to GMR sometimes Markland Dam.


----------

